# Insulating A Metal Garage



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Afternoon all,

We are planning on replacing our knackered, concrete pre-fab garage with a new garage. In an ideal world, I'd have a brick one built, but money and space are a bit restrictive :lol:

The other half has just sent me this link through
https://www.gardenoasis.co.uk/garden-structures/lotus-10ft-x-19ft-metal-garage

What I want to know is, is it possible to insulate a metal garage? My thinking is that I would build a wooden frame inside, and sandwhich some insulation between the metal wall, and some ply/sheet material on the garage side. But what would I anchor the wooden frame to? Just the concrete slab, or would I fasten to the metal walls - which would then risk exposing small holes to water ingress.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Just dawned on me, I could probably use metal self tappers and just screw ply to the metal studs assuming they aren't too far apart.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I would wonder how water proof a metal garage is even without punching holes in it.
Is a wooden garage out of the question?, I would imagine this to be easier to self insulate.
Whatever you do, consider fire with the insulation and good luck.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Although you will lose some space you could put up 25mm battens and fill the space with 25mm polystyrene and put plywood in front of it.

I did this to insulate the floor of my old garage using 50mm polystyrene and large sheet chip rock floor board.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

RS3 said:


> I would wonder how water proof a metal garage is even without punching holes in it.
> Is a wooden garage out of the question?, I would imagine this to be easier to self insulate.
> Whatever you do, consider fire with the insulation and good luck.


I have thought about wooden ones, not looked too much into it.... Tbh, swmbo is thinking about long term, low maintenance


----------



## Alfie7777 (Jul 25, 2018)

That garage looks very flimsy, give me a prefab all day long


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

id rather keep the old concrete one...that metal one will be a nightmare for condensation


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

TBH, I was expecting to replace almost like for like, but with an apex roof


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

I would think it would be noisy AF inside there when it rains.

But many garage roofs are metal so anti condensation and insulation should be possible.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Metal garages 'sweat', very likely to trap moisture between the insulation


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

RandomlySet said:


> TBH, I was expecting to replace almost like for like, but with an apex roof


If the one you have is ok size wise, why not look at having someone put a new roof on?

My mother has a prefab garage, its solid! She put a new door on and a new roof last summer, a nice Apex roof. Think the roof cost her £2.5k and its a nice job.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

I think spray foam insulation would be the only way you'd not end up with some moisture between the metal and loose insulation mate.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

you can bet any drilling or spraying would void the warranty , just imagine if starts to rot after a couple of winters


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

https://www.gardensite.co.uk/garages/18ft-x-10ft-timber-garage.htm

Not massively more expensive - in wood


----------



## Alfie7777 (Jul 25, 2018)

Whizzer based on my own experience a few years ago,some councils have regulations regards the siting of wooden structures such as garages and the need for them to be able to contain fire for a certain amount of time


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

WHIZZER said:


> https://www.gardensite.co.uk/garages/18ft-x-10ft-timber-garage.htm
> 
> Not massively more expensive - in wood


and some good advice re condensation


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

any scope for rendering or cladding the concrete one and a new roof ? i know theyre not pretty but almost zero maintence and strong


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

We are now looking at options of a refurb... I know at least one panel as a large crack in it - not sure if it's structural as such. I also think a couple have "damp" in them... So will see about getting this refurbished - new roof, tri, window etc and sealed up. Then insulate somehow.


----------

